# Aquatic Plants Wiki



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

This is the very first time I heard about Wiki's... Very interesting concept. Would be good to have as a reference point, a FAQ that is updated as things change. Looks good!


----------



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

Software error:
can not make ../mywikidb/temp/lock: Permission denied

For help, please send mail to the webmaster ([email protected]), giving this error message and the time and date of the error. 

Getting this error


----------

